# Soy based eggnog



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

serves 82 (10 & 1/2oz) packages soft silken tofu16oz vanilla soymilk1 TBS + 1tsp vanilla extract1/4 cup sugar2 TBS brown sugar1/4 tsp turmeric1/2 to 1 cup rum or brandy (optional)nutmegIn a blender combine all ingredients except nutmeg; blend thoroughly. Stopping occasionally to scape down the sides of the blender. Serve well chilled and dusted with nutmeg.I, personally, think this tastes better than the old-fashioned regular eggnog. ------------------Joanna"I'm a 5th level vegan. I don't eat anything that casts a shadow."-Jesse (Eco-Hunk) TV show The Simpsons


----------

